
So Remind Me Again, Why Do We Need the NPM Registry? - benologist
https://blog.javascripting.com/2015/06/11/so-remind-me-again-why-do-we-need-the-npm-registry/
======
judge2020
Really excited to see this play out: [https://github.com/entropic-
dev/entropic](https://github.com/entropic-dev/entropic)

